

Points - The Most Advanced Sign on Earth - ckluis
http://breakfastny.com/points/

======
astrodust
Considering how frequently people steal street signs, with Route 666 in the US
having had a long history of theft, presumably renamed to avoid problems
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Route_491>), these things will disappear
double-time.

They are very clever, but how can you anchor these in such a way they won't
disappear?

